# Furacão RINA (Atlântico 2011 #AL18)



## Vince (24 Out 2011 às 18:42)

Previsto chegar a furacão ainda hoje


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2011 às 20:00)

O NOAA já actualizou a sua previsão e prevê que esta tempestade atinja a península de Yucatán como um  "Major Hurricane", ou seja categoria 3 ou superior.
Esta, decididamente, não é uma boa altura para fazer férias nesta zona.


----------

